# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Macbook air δεν ανοιγει

## apostatis

Γεια﻿ σας
Ξαφνικα το λαπτοπ δεν ανοιγει
Ακουγεται ο ηχος φαινεται το μηλο γεμιζα η μπαρα αλλα δεν μπαινει στην επιφανεια εργασια
Πατησα d κατα την εκκινηση δεν βρηκε τιποτα
Ετρεξα τις πρωτε﻿ς βοηθειες του δισκου ολα καλα
Προσπαθησα να μπω σε safe mode αλλα δεν τα καταφερα

----------


## takissportime

Δοκίμασε αυτό: http://osxdaily.com/2010/03/24/when-...ontroller-smc/

----------


## apostatis

Το δοκιμασα αλλα τιποτα

- - - Updated - - -

Εχω﻿ δο﻿κιμασει σχεδον τα παντα μεχρι και renistall﻿

----------


## gio4

Δοκίμασε μόλις νομίζεις ότι είναι σαν να μπήκε αλλά δεν φαίνεται τίποτα, να πατήσεις περισσότερες φορές το F2 πλήκτρο αύξησης φωτεινότητας.

----------

